# Hyde Parks for Fall '11



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

is back, in Tailored fit, but the photo is so bad it looks like khaki. If anyone buys, please post.

Then there are ...

Price is up to 49 bucks.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I was prepared to rush to the defence of the LE checks. Then I had a look at them. I really like a lot of their more complex patterns (e.g. the Highlander variations), but I won't be buying any of those even when they clear them out.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

How about some pinstripes, or tattersalls? That would get my attention. I looked at these patterns and lost my interest, even at 30% off.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Those checks look like a gingham pattern on steroids. Hence they do seem to pull on the eyes so powerfully (particularly in the red) that a headache is likely to ensue!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Since when do Hyde Parks cost fifty bucks!? The yellow interest me, since my last presentable yellow OCBD just made the transition into "painting clothes" status, but the price is getting awful close to BB on sale.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

P Hudson said:


> I was prepared to rush to the defence of the LE checks. Then I had a look at them. I really like a lot of their more complex patterns (e.g. the Highlander variations), but I won't be buying any of those even when they clear them out.


The Highlander patterns are nice. I wonder why the same sensibility doesn't make it to the OCBDs.

Who buys these but trads anyway? Why not make them in the colors and patterns that trads like?

If they want to be offbeat, why not trad stuff that BB or Press aren't offering (like blazer stripes)?


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

why is 14.5 - 33 not an option?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> Since when do Hyde Parks cost fifty bucks!? The yellow interest me, since my last presentable yellow OCBD just made the transition into "painting clothes" status, but the price is getting awful close to BB on sale.


Either they've upped the quality, think people will pay a higher price for the same thing as before, or there's something else at work.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Either they've upped the quality, think people will pay a higher price for the same thing as before, or there's something else at work.


Cotton prices have tripled since 2009.

https://www.cotton.org/econ/prices/monthly.cfm


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm curious as to why LE eschews the university stripe. I'm fine with the checks, but the university stripe is as timeless as blue and white. The price is getting higher, but OTOH, it is easy to buy these shirts for 25% off.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Cotton prices have tripled since 2009.
> 
> https://www.cotton.org/econ/prices/monthly.cfm


I thought prices had gone back down.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

Land's End just cannot get it right. Hate the new Chinos that have replaced the Legacy chinos. Flapped back pockets just stink and make chinos look cheap.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

How do flap pockets makes them look cheap? Is that the only thing you have against them?


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Jovan said:


> How do flap pockets makes them look cheap? Is that the only thing you have against them?


I don't know about cheap, but flapped back pockets on chinos are sloppy. The colors for the Original Chinos are awful as well. Khaki Taupe? What happened to plain khaki?

LE has always been about basics. I wish they'd get those right before straying off.

Indeed this applies to pants as well as shirts.

Can we get back to shirts?


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Bandit44 said:


> I'm curious as to why LE eschews the university stripe. I'm fine with the checks, but the university stripe is as timeless as blue and white. The price is getting higher, but OTOH, it is easy to buy these shirts for 25% off.


Yep. We'd buy those 'til doomsday.

This year's experiments will be down to $10-15, like last year's green, or blue and green check.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Himself said:


> I don't know about cheap, but flapped back pockets on chinos are sloppy. The colors for the Original Chinos are awful as well. Khaki Taupe? What happened to plain khaki?
> 
> LE has always been about basics. I wish they'd get those right before straying off.
> 
> ...


Whether or not flap pockets on khakis are "sloppy" is purely a matter of opinion. Their origins lie in the military (WWII uniform trousers) and the field and Land's End has had flap pocket khakis from time to time since at least the 80's. Flap pockets may be more casual than welt or button-throughs, but they're not sloppy.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Himself said:


> I don't know about cheap, but flapped back pockets on chinos are sloppy. The colors for the Original Chinos are awful as well. Khaki Taupe? What happened to plain khaki?QUOTE]
> 
> I just received a pair of the Khaki Taupe in the mail yesterday. Very dark, much darker than appears on the website. Haven't had a chance to try them on yet, but not a fan at all of the color.


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

Has anyone else found the sleeves of the HP to be a touch short? The shoulders on the 16-34 fit me just as they should (normally do), but the sleeves fall a bit short after a couple washings. I don't have particularly long arms for my frame, but hate when my sleeves are too short and in turn make my jacket sleeves seem too long.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

^^I'm right between a 32 and 33 sleeve in HP's. It can be a little frustrating.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

It's funny what people think sometimes. When I saw the flap pockets I thought they were a great addition and made the pants seem much more expensive. 

For the record my biggest complaint with LE khakis is the strange color selection. Most companies that make khakis understand the need for a Stone, Khaki, and British Khaki/Tan as the basic light colors. LE has some of the strangest khaki colors I've seen.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

jwlester said:


> Has anyone else found the sleeves of the HP to be a touch short? The shoulders on the 16-34 fit me just as they should (normally do), but the sleeves fall a bit short after a couple washings. I don't have particularly long arms for my frame, but hate when my sleeves are too short and in turn make my jacket sleeves seem too long.


Mine are perfect but I never put them in the dryer!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

I really like the Khaki taupe color; guess it's simply a matter of preference. By the way, the "Original Chinos" have flaps, but the "Casual Chinos" do not.

Re: Hyde Parks - the color choices are insane. How about four classic solid colors, and perhaps three university stripe choices, LE?


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

I just had a look and I don't think the shirts are too bad. I will probably get some - I like the yellow one.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Would it really kill them to offer 14.5/33? I want to try out these shirts but a 32" sleeve would be too small. Why in the world do they assume that those with a 14.5" neck must be under 5'8"?! I can't be alone in this since some shirtmakers actually offer a 14.5/34...


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes.

I haven't measured them, but my LE shirt sleeves are a touch shorter than my BB shirts with the same listed shirt length. It's not a problem, but I've noticed it.



jwlester said:


> Has anyone else found the sleeves of the HP to be a touch short? The shoulders on the 16-34 fit me just as they should (normally do), but the sleeves fall a bit short after a couple washings. I don't have particularly long arms for my frame, but hate when my sleeves are too short and in turn make my jacket sleeves seem too long.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Re: Hyde Parks - the color choices are insane. How about four classic solid colors, and perhaps three university stripe choices, LE?


Has there ever been a uni stripe hyde park?


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Taken Aback said:


> Has there ever been a uni stripe hyde park?


I'm pretty sure there were -- and blazer stripes and tattersalls -- from the 80s-???

There was a weird light blue sort-of-blazer-stripe last year.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Cleveland Brown said:


> I just had a look and I don't think the shirts are too bad. I will probably get some - I like the yellow one.


You first -- post pics! Pale yellow is great. School bus yellow, not so much!

I like them a lot too, which is why I'm putting so much into this discussion. I'd love to have HPs in the four classic colors plus uni stripes. And ecru.

I'll take a BB with a jacket and tie, because the collar is nicer and the fabric is dressier. But without a jacket the HP fits_ me_ better in the chest and shoulders.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> Has there ever been a uni stripe hyde park?


I believe so, too, in the 1980s or early 1990s. There was a time when the Hyde Park was routinely offered in a palette of classic - and unique - colors. I still have a solid HP in forest green, and stripes of varying thickness in different hues of blue.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I shouldn't gripe about the patterns. I only wish there were more. I'm just glad LE still sells the Hyde Park in white and blue. You can't beat this shirt on sale. Perfect for stocking the closet. Gives BB a run for their money.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Taken Aback said:


> Has there ever been a uni stripe hyde park?


Absolutely...and they were great! However it's been a very long time. I've never understood why they didn't offer them as staples. Just before they discountinued them briefly, then brought them back in very limited colors, they offer the solids in White, Blue, Ecru, Yellow and Pink. The same five colors BB keeps in stock--not a coincidence I think. I've written them asking they restore these basic colors along with at least a couple of uni-stripes. Of course to no avail so far. Maybe if they got enough requests...and then sales. Many of their aforementioned last offerings ended up in the clearance section. The price has gone up alarmingly.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Tiger said:


> I believe so, too, in the 1980s or early 1990s. There was a time when the Hyde Park was routinely offered in a palette of classic - and unique - colors. I still have a solid HP in forest green, and stripes of varying thickness in different hues of blue.


I sold a red uni stripe HP recently on the TOF that I had outgrown. I probably bought it in the mid to late 80s. The stripes were thicker however than other brands such as BB. I was never totally happy with that but learned to live with it.

Here's an overexposed picture of what it looked like


334 by mjoseph990, on Flickr


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Argh.

Another party I was late to.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

mhj said:


> I sold a red uni stripe HP recently on the TOF that I had outgrown. I probably bought it in the mid to late 80s. The stripes were thicker however than other brands such as BB. I was never totally happy with that but learned to live with it.
> 
> Here's an overexposed picture of what it looked like
> 
> ...


Actually, I _think_ that was their second offering of uni-stripes and they were wider than the first ones. I had several of both. The first offering was about the size of BB and the blue was, in my opinion, a prettier shade of blue than BB. The second offering however was interesting in that they offered both darker blue and a lighter blue stripe...both of which were interesting.

I loved the way they used to portray the Hyde Park in their catalogues and wish I still had some to post. One I remember showed a gentleman in grey trousers, a white Hyde Park and a regimental striped tie with the headline, "For the man who never cared to make a fashion statement". They referred to them as the "Beefy hardwearing Hyde Parks. They advertised the life style almost as much as the shirt and really made you want them. Being in the advertising business, I can tell you it was highly effective and I think would create a much bigger demand and sales for them today if they would put a little effort into selling their product and hire some good copy writers. Great shirts at what used to be a great price. Some of my friends called them my "concrete shirts" because I like a good starch. Many started wearing them temselves. I guess I've owned scores over tne years.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Saltydog said:


> I loved the way they used to portray the Hyde Park in their catalogues...They advertised the life style almost as much as the shirt and really made you want them.


Saltydog is spot on - when I first saw an LE catalog about twenty five years ago, something about the advertisements just screamed out, "traditional!" I wanted to wear classic American clothes, and here they were, U.S. made and affordable, too.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Found another thread about patterns from a couple of years ago. Again, I wish they'd get the trad staples right first; and again, who buys these besides trads anyway?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

With the right marketing, they could sell them to non-trads as well.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Saltydog said:


> Absolutely...and they were great! However it's been a very long time. I've never understood why they didn't offer them as staples. Just before they discountinued them briefly, then brought them back in very limited colors, they offer the solids in White, Blue, Ecru, Yellow and Pink. The same five colors BB keeps in stock--not a coincidence I think. I've written them asking they restore these basic colors along with at least a couple of uni-stripes. Of course to no avail so far. Maybe if they got enough requests...and then sales. Many of their aforementioned last offerings ended up in the clearance section. The price has gone up alarmingly.


Just noticed they're offering the Hyde Park in pink now. Also in two different shades of blue. Maybe I'm late to the party on this but I didn't see the pink mentioned yet...


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

For the first time in a long time (or maybe I just couldn't find them), they have them in big-and-tall. White, blue, pink, sea green. Regular price for the big/tall is 59.50, but I imagine they'll run some sales


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm pleased to see the pink. 

Yellow's on sale, but I'm not buying until I know the color is OK. In the photo it looks like khaki. 

Also, the usual blue is sold out, but they have a new, lighter and bluer blue. Not trad!

The green is back. Green oxfords are common outside of trad brands, but not trad!

I've got some BBs on the way... Coulda been you, LE!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

The pink is nice, but it doesn't make up for the fact that the lake blue looks like its on it's way out. The Hyde Parks in lake blue are the cornerstone of my wardrobe. If they get any additional sizes in, I'm going to make sure I stock up. As far as the other colors, I have the yellow and the color is not great. It's kind of a creamy golden yellow as opposed to pale yellow. This green looks better than the one they had previously, but that blue is too bright.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing! I sent an email to LE last week begging them to bring back the pink Hyde Park, and here they are!

I bought 3, who knows if I'll ever see them again. They're already out of my size in Lake Blue, add me to the list of people hoping that color doesn't go away.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I wonder how "off" that new blue really is. If you didn't see it in comparison to the "lake blue" it might just look like normal website discoloration.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

They're usually not that far off on my monitor. I've seen plenty of that "new" blue in thrift store OCBD's and they have a decidedly old-man-jeans-from-Sears thing going on.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like Lake Blue is now OOS. Here is the color comparison for those who missed it (Click for zoom):

Lake Blue:


Blue:


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Trip English said:


> I wonder how "off" that new blue really is. If you didn't see it in comparison to the "lake blue" it might just look like normal website discoloration.


This is true. I'm always amazed at how companies that would spend days and days proofing print catalogs to get the colors exactly right, won't spend 20 minutes tweaking web photos so they look even close -- even when almost all their sales are on the web.

BTW I plan and tweak websites for a living.

Also BTW I'm wearing a Lake Blue HP right now!


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Those pics are the same shirt with the hue of the photo tweaked. Look at the wrinkles in the sleeve placket area...


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Of course. That's standard for LE and many other retailers. I only posted to show the color difference.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like I will have to send a message to LE to bring back the Lake Blue, since it appears they are listening to me! :wink2:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Then definitely ask for uni-stripes again too.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Taken Aback said:


> Of course. That's standard for LE and many other retailers. I only posted to show the color difference.


I had no idea that's how they do it! Thanks for the tip. :smile:


----------

